# Crown vic for uber



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

I've been using my 2010 ford crown vic for more than a year and some 3000 rides now someone tells me they are not allowed in illinois. Im looking to buy another 2011 but need to find out about this rule. My car passed two inspections by uber so whats the deal.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Merc49 said:


> I've been using my 2010 ford crown vic for more than a year and some 3000 rides now someone tells me they are not allowed in illinois. Im looking to buy another 2011 but need to find out about this rule. My car passed two inspections by uber so whats the deal.


someone's misinformed I think. You should get a chargers a v6 if you are into old cop cars IMHO...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Crown vics are specifically listed as being banned in some markets,

And they arbitrarily change the rules with zero warning pretty regularly.

Personally..

Those gas guzzlers are a PITA. Your operating costs will be lower with a Camry (Non hybrid is a huge improvement)

*source*
Umpteen thousand shifts in company Mercury grand Marquis (the mercury version of the crown vic)


If your absolutely dead set on that car i would inquire about a Mercury grand marquis.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Merc49 said:


> I've been using my 2010 ford crown vic for more than a year and some 3000 rides now someone tells me they are not allowed in illinois. Im looking to buy another 2011 but need to find out about this rule. My car passed two inspections by uber so whats the deal.


Great car, nice and roomy! How do those motors hold up over time?



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If your absolutely dead set on that car i would inquire about a Mercury grand marquis.


No, the Marauder! -o:


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

They used to be synonymous with police in my area. In recent years though, they've been phased out, to the point where certain white SUV's will more likely inspire people to slow down. And the old police ones are largely being used by cabbies now.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Merc49 said:


> I've been using my 2010 ford crown vic for more than a year and some 3000 rides now someone tells me they are not allowed in illinois. Im looking to buy another 2011 but need to find out about this rule. My car passed two inspections by uber so whats the deal.


if your make $$$, your car runs good, reliable,people are happy with it,your happy, who gives a flying F a runnie what any one else thinks, GL, JMO


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> if your make $$$, your car runs good, reliable,people are happy with it,your happy, who gives a flying F a runnie what any one else thinks, GL, JMO


If he doesn't want feedback, he should never post in the first place.

His car gets a combined 19 miles per gallon. For rideshare. With gas prices going way up. I can guarantee you he's not making $$$.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

swathdiver said:


> Great car, nice and roomy! How do those motors hold up over time?


Those cars are built like tanks. Many go up to 500k+ miles with no major issues. The only downside is they're gas hogs and certain U turns are a pain in the @@@ to make.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

dgates01 said:


> If he doesn't want feedback, he should never post in the first place.
> 
> His car gets a combined 19 miles per gallon. For rideshare. With gas prices going way up. I can guarantee you he's not making $$$.


Prices are the same as last year. I get less than 19 mpg and turn a profit. My truck costs sixteen cents a mile to drive.


----------



## Az2ZeJ (Oct 15, 2017)

swathdiver said:


> Prices are the same as last year. I get less than 19 mpg and turn a profit. My truck costs sixteen cents a mile to drive.


Can you show us your math?


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

swathdiver said:


> Prices are the same as last year. I get less than 19 mpg and turn a profit. My truck costs sixteen cents a mile to drive.


Coming out a dollar ahead for the month is technically turning a profit. But you could be making a decent amount more.

Listen, I get ya. I had a Crown Vic about 15 years ago. It was very comfortable to drive and I had to power when I needed to pop on the highway. But it's not a vehicle I would use for rideshare. But with 3000 trips, you obviously enjoy the job. So why not bring home more pay for the work you're doing, by using a car it doesn't cost as much to operate.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Az2ZeJ said:


> Can you show us your math?


Well, $2.50 a gallon average divided by a 15.58 mpg average equals $0.16 or sixteen cents a mile.

Now let's look at my first ever trip. Long pickup fee. Drove 6.9 miles from my home to the pax's then took him 4.55 miles. Total, 11.54 miles which cost $1.85. Trip paid $9.64 in total. $7.79 profit.



dgates01 said:


> Coming out a dollar ahead for the month is technically turning a profit. But you could be making a decent amount more.
> 
> Listen, I get ya. I had a Crown Vic about 15 years ago. It was very comfortable to drive and I had to power when I needed to pop on the highway. But it's not a vehicle I would use for rideshare. But with 3000 trips, you obviously enjoy the job. So why not bring home more pay for the work you're doing, by using a car it doesn't cost as much to operate.


I think you meant this post for someone else. In my case, my GMC is our family's vehicle, is one of the largest trucks on the road and seats seven in total comfort. It's even a 4x4 with All-Terrain tires. Since this is part-time and we love our truck, it's not going to ever be replaced for a Prius! I think those cost four cents a mile to drive in fuel. But are not even close in luxury and comfort and survivability/durability.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

swathdiver said:


> Well, $2.50 a gallon average divided by a 15.58 mpg average equals $0.16 or sixteen cents a mile.
> 
> Now let's look at my first ever trip. Long pickup fee. Drove 6.9 miles from my home to the pax's then took him 4.55 miles. Total, 11.54 miles which cost $1.85. Trip paid $9.64 in total. $7.79 profit.
> 
> I think you meant this post for someone else. In my case, my GMC is our family's vehicle, is one of the largest trucks on the road and seats seven in total comfort. It's even a 4x4 with All-Terrain tires. Since this is part-time and we love our truck, it's not going to ever be replaced for a Prius! I think those cost four cents a mile to drive in fuel. But are not even close in luxury and comfort and survivability/durability.


Who said anything about a Prius? There are many more options out there in regards to bringing home more pay by spending a lot less on gas.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

dgates01 said:


> Who said anything about a Prius?


I did. I think it would be one of the best mpg wise but not overall cost wise.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

swathdiver said:


> I did. I think it would be one of the best mpg wise but not overall cost wise.


Interestingly, the new Camry hybrid gets the same mileage as the Prius, but looks so much better.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

dgates01 said:


> Interestingly, the new Camry hybrid gets the same mileage as the Prius, but looks so much better.


Bigger too!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> seats seven in total comfort


With factory seat belts for all?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> With factory seat belts for all?


Just need extensions. Sharing is caring.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

My question was how does uber let me drive a crown vic for 32000 miles and two inspections then tell me crown vics were never allowed. I saw a chevy pick up with extended cab and it had uber and lyft stickers on it in chicago.im still driving it and passengers love it. The cars are cheap to repair and outlast any jap car on the road, yes i could make more money but thats if uber would quit cutting our pay.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I was using a 2007 Lincoln Town car until New year's day. Great car but the gas is the killer. Once they went to the new app I was unable to keep local with destination filter. Got a 08 Corolla now half the gas but no more cool car badges.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> With factory seat belts for all?


Yeah, I'm not driving a Crown Vic, it's a GMC Yukon XL.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

With a fuel efficient car (30 mIles per gal combined) one will spend 1/8th profit in gas or less. With 15 miles per gallon, one spends 1/4 profit (or less) in gas.

So in a week that someone makes $800 dollars, they spend $200 in gas. Someone else driving a more efficient car would only spend 100 in gas. A loss of 100/week if making $3200 a month. A loss of 1/8th profits.

Instead of making 20/hr, he would only make 17/hr. Probably better than depreciation loss on a new car. Let's say gas guzzler uses $2000 more in gas per year. Putting 50 k miles on a new car loses more in depreciation.

Gas guzzler is a better choice than a newer car.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Gas guzzler is a better choice than a newer car.


Those aren't the only two choices. He began the thread by talking about wanting to get a 2011 Crown Victoria. So a new car doesn't factor into this situation.

But your first two paragraphs are on point. Using your math, that's nearly $5,000 less that he's making because of gas.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

dgates01 said:


> Those aren't the only two choices. He began the thread by talking about wanting to get a 2011 Crown Victoria. So a new car doesn't factor into this situation.
> 
> But your first two paragraphs are on point. Using your math, that's nearly $5,000 less that he's making because of gas.


Yeah, for a full time plus 40,000 a year driver, he is losing real money. For part timer or someone doing it for extra cash, it's not that much. Worse is someone ride sharing a newer car. Best case is old corolla (something that doesn't need a new battery).


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Those little fuel mizers usually don't qualify for XL or Lux and that helps offset the higher fuel costs.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> Those little fuel mizers usually don't qualify for XL or Lux and that helps offset the higher fuel costs.


Sure, i was just disputing the notion that gas guzzlers cant make a profit. Even worse is leasing a car! Oy vey!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> Yeah, I'm not driving a Crown Vic, it's a GMC Yukon XL.


LOL, Yeah, guess I somehow missed the Yukon part and thought that's a might Crown Vic you got there w/seven seats and all. LOL! :roflmao:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Those cars are built like tanks. Many go up to 500k+ miles with no major issues. The only downside is they're gas hogs and certain U turns are a pain in the @@@ to make.


Lot of body roll on high speed curves.
On civillian suspension.
I have a 3.9liter v-6 chevy impalla police.
Tracks great at high speed.
Oversized disc brakes will put you into windshield if you apply too hard.
140 mph.
And . . . 1/2 the cylinders shut down.
I get 30 m.p.g. at 80 mph if not stomping it.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

I drove a $3000 crown vic for 36000 miles and i wrote off 55 cents per mile i only put 4 new tires on it,and brakes. I made more than 32000 in gross pay. I get 19 miles a gallon. I can make a couple dollars a day more but my new car would get beat up,my insurance would go way up, and i would have a car payment. Since i dont want to be a slave to a car dealer i choose to drive a tank that customers love,starts all the time,and will keep going to at least 300000 miles. When it blows up ill find another for 3000 dollars. My initial post was im looking for a backup car and was told you cant use a crown vic, even though its been approved by uber and i have been driving one for a year and a half. Dont want to buy another if it's not allowed anymore. Called uber hub and they said yes if it's one color,no markings or lights and is 10 years or newer,uber site says no crown vics so what do i believe.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Merc49 said:


> I drove a $3000 crown vic for 36000 miles and i wrote off 55 cents per mile i only put 4 new tires on it,and brakes. I made more than 32000 in gross pay. I get 19 miles a gallon. I can make a couple dollars a day more but my new car would get beat up,my insurance would go way up, and i would have a car payment. Since i dont want to be a slave to a car dealer i choose to drive a tank that customers love,starts all the time,and will keep going to at least 300000 miles. When it blows up ill find another for 3000 dollars. My initial post was im looking for a backup car and was told you cant use a crown vic, even though its been approved by uber and i have been driving one for a year and a half. Dont want to buy another if it's not allowed anymore. Called uber hub and they said yes if it's one color,no markings or lights and is 10 years or newer,uber site says no crown vics so what do i believe.


I can get 2008 and up Crown Vics all day long for $500.00.
Police Auctions.
Some are detective cars.
No holes in roof. Not black and white.
Silver, black, gray, blue, burgandy, brown.

Some as low as 80,000 miles.

Some even have carpeting instead of rubber floors.
They seem to have transmission troubles though.

Transmission is Shorter in the Police Interceptor. A Lincoln transmission will work. Or you can order a $300.00 rebuild kit and change everything internal.

Wont swap out with a Civillian Crown Vic. Though.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

It is a bit confusing. Like you said, there is conflicting info out there.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Merc49 said:


> My question was how does uber let me drive a crown vic for 32000 miles and two inspections then tell me crown vics were never allowed. I saw a chevy pick up with extended cab and it had uber and lyft stickers on it in chicago.im still driving it and passengers love it. The cars are cheap to repair and outlast any jap car on the road, yes i could make more money but thats if uber would quit cutting our pay.


Uber is often poorly run.

Rules vary from market to market. Rule changes are frequent and no explanation is given.

You could find a decent domestic midsize sedan for $2,000 that will meet their rules and be cheaper to run. A Ford Fusion, for example.


----------



## Lyftmeister (May 1, 2019)

dgates01 said:


> Interestingly, the new Camry hybrid gets the same mileage as the Prius, but looks so much better.


the hybrids are not the way to go if you want to be able to do airport runs with all the pax's luggage and other stuff they bring with them. most hybrids have the batteries placed in the back, so the trunk volume is half of what a non-hybrid version is. How many priuses get their requests cancelled because the rider realizes there's no way all their overweight XXL luggage for their trip to India is not going to fit?



swathdiver said:


> Prices are the same as last year. I get less than 19 mpg and turn a profit. My truck costs sixteen cents a mile to drive.


gas prices all the same? What neck of the woods do you Uber in? I'm in the D/FW metroplex, and last year unleaded fuel was $2.11/gallon. Now, it's $2.55/gallon if I do my homework and shop around. Most places it's closer to $2.60+/gallon. and don't tell me about the 5 cents/gal Shell Rewards offered thru Lyft. It doesn't make an impact. please clarify if you're using a full-size GMC truck or SUV, though it shouldn't matter in the costs. Even with a V6, I really wonder about your operating costs being at .16/mile.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Lyftmeister said:


> the hybrids are not the way to go if you want to be able to do airport runs with all the pax's luggage and other stuff they bring with them. most hybrids have the batteries placed in the back, so the trunk volume is half of what a non-hybrid version is. How many priuses get their requests cancelled because the rider realizes there's no way all their overweight XXL luggage for their trip to India is not going to fit?
> 
> 
> gas prices all the same? What neck of the woods do you Uber in? I'm in the D/FW metroplex, and last year unleaded fuel was $2.11/gallon. Now, it's $2.55/gallon if I do my homework and shop around. Most places it's closer to $2.60+/gallon. and don't tell me about the 5 cents/gal Shell Rewards offered thru Lyft. It doesn't make an impact. please clarify if you're using a full-size GMC truck or SUV, though it shouldn't matter in the costs. Even with a V6, I really wonder about your operating costs being at .16/mile.


He clarified it was fuel costs only.


----------



## Lyftmeister (May 1, 2019)

I still question his fuel costs remaining the same as last year. a related note which could be a new thread is how these pickup drivers are making any money doing Uber X because they don't have enough seats to do Uber XL. I see lots of them here in Dallas, and I still find it hard to believe the costs is only 16 cents per mile, even with fuel. Wow, after calculating it, he's paying approx. 3.06 per gallon, which is a lot more than the average price in DFW. I suppose there might be some markets where the fuel refineries don't have to switch over to the summer blend of gasoline, which always drives up prices, at least short term, but it seems that every market would be subject to the fluctuations that always occur anytime there's news about oil or gas.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lyftmeister said:


> the hybrids are not the way to go if you want to be able to do airport runs with all the pax's luggage and other stuff they bring with them. most hybrids have the batteries placed in the back, so the trunk volume is half of what a non-hybrid version is. How many priuses get their requests cancelled because the rider realizes there's no way all their overweight XXL luggage for their trip to India is not going to fit?
> 
> 
> gas prices all the same? What neck of the woods do you Uber in? I'm in the D/FW metroplex, and last year unleaded fuel was $2.11/gallon. Now, it's $2.55/gallon if I do my homework and shop around. Most places it's closer to $2.60+/gallon. and don't tell me about the 5 cents/gal Shell Rewards offered thru Lyft. It doesn't make an impact. please clarify if you're using a full-size GMC truck or SUV, though it shouldn't matter in the costs. Even with a V6, I really wonder about your operating costs being at .16/mile.


$2.41 a gallon Shell.
Last night.


----------



## Lyftmeister (May 1, 2019)

tohunt4me, that would be a very good price in the D/FW area with or without their fuel rewards. of course, one would need fuel and be in the area to make it worth while. can't be driving across town just to save a buck fifty.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Lyftmeister said:


> a related note which could be a new thread is how these pickup drivers are making any money doing Uber X because they don't have enough seats to do Uber XL. I see lots of them here in Dallas, and I still find it hard to believe the costs is only 16 cents per mile, even with fuel.


There have been quite a few discussions about trucks and their suitability here. Some have their own threads, some just side discussions in other threads.

I'm sure my truck costs more than $0.16/mile to operate, but it was paid in cash several years ago, insurance is cheap and I do all my own maintenance, so I'm sure I make a buck or two here and there. And since I only do this on the side, I'm not too worried about the operating costs. I might calculate stuff more in detail at tax time next year, but for now I'll just keep on truckin'. :coolio:


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Lyftmeister said:


> tgas prices all the same? What neck of the woods do you Uber in?
> 
> ...please clarify if you're using a full-size GMC truck or SUV, though it shouldn't matter in the costs. Even with a V6, I really wonder about your operating costs being at .16/mile.


 Did your local government raise gasoline taxes? I'm in Florida and keep a log of my fuel purchases and prices here now are the same as this time last year.

My truck is a full-size GMC Yukon XL, 4x4 with LT All-Terrain tires to boot. She's powered by 325 cid all aluminum V8 putting out 307 horsepower to the pavement at the drag strip (about 350 HP SAE Net). She's got a 6-speed transmission and 3.42 gears for maximum towing prowess. Custom tuned by BlackBear and AFM is tuned off. Factory curb weight is 5,901 pounds.

Running 93 octane gasoline costs twenty four cents a mile, E85 costs twenty cents a mile and running E30 costs sixteen cents a mile. I have an mpg profile for each type of fuel in 5 mph increments from 35-85 mph. The other day we had 12 fares and drove almost 190 miles for the day and averaged just under 20 mpg and thirteen cents a mile, equaling a previous record.

This is not our family's primary vehicle, it's mine, which means that before Uber, she sat in the driveway most of the week and is used for long runs, and vacations and outdoor fun like trips to the mud park or the woods or the beach.

For anyone else out there running a GM truck, ACDelco recently introduced drag reduction clips for the front and rear disc brakes. Now the slides already had a form of these but these new ones work in addition to those to keep the pads off the rotors. While I cannot quantify an exact mpg increase, they definitely allow the truck to coast at least twice as far and I've only installed them on the front thus far. GM didn't offer them in 2017 when we overhauled the rear brakes but will put them on soon when I replace the parking brake shoes.

The truck averages 15.5 mpg when I drive it or 11 mpg when my wife does! She says she likes the sound the engine makes when she accelerates! LOL She's getting better, used to get 9 mpg with it!


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> certain U turns are a pain in the @@@ to make.


Why in the hell would anyone make a U-turn in a used CVPI?

There's a vacuum released parking brake for a reason.

ROCKFORD THAT S.O.B.

It's called a J-turn, look it up.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The good point is you won’t get jacked in a bad neighborhood.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

swathdiver said:


> Did your local government raise gasoline taxes? I'm in Florida and keep a log of my fuel purchases and prices here now are the same as this time last year.
> 
> My truck is a full-size GMC Yukon XL, 4x4 with LT All-Terrain tires to boot. She's powered by 325 cid all aluminum V8 putting out 307 horsepower to the pavement at the drag strip (about 350 HP SAE Net). She's got a 6-speed transmission and 3.42 gears for maximum towing prowess. Custom tuned by BlackBear and AFM is tuned off. Factory curb weight is 5,901 pounds.
> 
> ...


Tune, tow package, 15.5mpg, four wheel drive.

Sounds about right.

My old 2000 model Suburban with the iron block 5.3 and factory tow package with 3.73 gears and posi was a 2 wheel drive model that weighed 5930 with a full tank of fuel (after deducting my fat ass at the wheel) and it averaged 17.5 in mixed driving and ALMOST 20 straight highway. No flex fuel in that thing. That would've been awesome for UberXL if it was newer, but it's gone now. I drove that truck doing roadside assistance and it was the primary family hauler until the transmission failed. We got 4 years and 80K miles out of a 3 year 100K warranty on the transmission and just weren't in the mood to spend $2800 on it all over again.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

occupant said:


> My old 2000 model Suburban with the iron block 5.3 and factory tow package with 3.73 gears and posi was a 2 wheel drive model that weighed 5930 with a full tank of fuel (after deducting my fat ass at the wheel) and it averaged 17.5 in mixed driving and ALMOST 20 straight highway. No flex fuel in that thing. That would've been awesome for UberXL if it was newer, but it's gone now. I drove that truck doing roadside assistance and it was the primary family hauler until the transmission failed. We got 4 years and 80K miles out of a 3 year 100K warranty on the transmission and just weren't in the mood to spend $2800 on it all over again.


These things are awesome, if you ever get another, you'll love the 6-speed transmission. The new ones have 10-speeds and the 6.2s make over 400 horses too!


----------



## Speedwagon98 (Sep 24, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Those cars are built like tanks. Many go up to 500k+ miles with no major issues. The only downside is they're gas hogs and certain U turns are a pain in the @@@ to make.


 More throttle fixes all U turn issues in a RWD



Merc49 said:


> I drove a $3000 crown vic for 36000 miles and i wrote off 55 cents per mile i only put 4 new tires on it,and brakes. I made more than 32000 in gross pay. I get 19 miles a gallon. I can make a couple dollars a day more but my new car would get beat up,my insurance would go way up, and i would have a car payment. Since i dont want to be a slave to a car dealer i choose to drive a tank that customers love,starts all the time,and will keep going to at least 300000 miles. When it blows up ill find another for 3000 dollars. My initial post was im looking for a backup car and was told you cant use a crown vic, even though its been approved by uber and i have been driving one for a year and a half. Dont want to buy another if it's not allowed anymore. Called uber hub and they said yes if it's one color,no markings or lights and is 10 years or newer,uber site says no crown vics so what do i believe.


If you are looking for a backup car, why not choose a different vehicle type? You can get an old minivan for cheap as well, which get you XL status then. It also covers you, incase they do decide to nix the vic.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Fuelly has a decent app and webpage to track mileage/mpg/fuel costs. 

Interesting to see fuel swing $2/gallon over time. 

At one point while ubering in another state I was paying $1.34 a gallon, now back to nearly $3/gallon.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

Im looking at chevy impalas but hear they are twice as expensive to fix as the crown vics.


----------

